# Einszett Announcement



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Clean and Shiny are proud to announce we have been selected to be the UK Wholesaler for Einszett products. 

We will be handling both retail and trade enquiries and will have pricelists for traders available shortly. 

Products will be added to the site over the next couple of days and stock should be arriving with us in the next couple of days too. 

We should even have some samples available soon :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

first dibs on samples john


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Clean and Shiny are proud to announce we have been selected to be the UK Wholesaler for Einszett products.
> 
> We will be handling both retail and trade enquiries and will have pricelists for traders available shortly.
> 
> ...


good news, if your as cheap as http://.www.knightsbrooke.co.uk then you have my business


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news mr opolis


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent, The wash 1z perls is my favorite wash. I heard great things about Einszett , there polishes were originally made for Bodyshops so they should be really good and i have seen results with Glanz wax which is great .... When will they be on the site ?

Oh and well done for becoming the Disty .


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be live in the next couple of days... Just waiting for stock to arrive...


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Good news John. I may have to try a few items. Let us know when the stockk arrives, I'lll even help you un-pack.lol


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Well done John, about time these products had a bigger prescence. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Problem with einzett products is that they make your car look like this 










:lol:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is a problem I could well do with Brazo.lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for all the feedback, I will keep you posted on the progress... Products should be live Friday and stock should arrive with us then as well.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Great news, glad to see another quality line added.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

:thumb: Congrats Big Man like I said last week!

Yet another product line to hurt the wallet  but a damned good one IMHO - let me know if you need any pointers on stuff matey


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

andy c i might need some ...


----------



## PakShak (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice addition to a list of good products already offered through Clean and Shiny. :thumb: 

With Aloha,
Ranney


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> andy c i might need some ...


Me too, Never tried anything Einszett, but am very interested :buffer:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Brilliant, i printed the U.S brochure off last wednesday just to have a look at their whole range (being nosey really). I was very impressed with the variety of products that they have.

In the U.K there doesn't seem to be anyone who supplys all the range, just bits and pieces ie. knightsbrooke (who are v.good). Are you going to stock some more of the range or just consumer related items?

Anyhow its a top choice to add to the range of products you sell, well done!

Rob


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Rob, 

Consumer range to start with, but this will be followed up by the pro range... There is 600 products in total made by Einszett!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah i know after printing the brochure:doublesho lucky i work at a printers!


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Any news of when of when Einszett will be available to buy?.

Thanks


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep! It all came into us today....

We need to Sku it up and im out of the office tomorrow, so it should be live on Wednesday 

Will post up when it is!


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Congrats johno, I also stock einszett and perls is my fav wash though I mix in raindance with it and use raindance after rinsing to cut drying time and do the drying and QD steps in one hit.

You all will love einszett


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Good to have another supplier, if only for some competition!

I've been reading good things about their Raindance Lackfinish on Autopia - sounds like it's similar to AG Autogloss Rinse, although with some protection built in - any chance you can get hold of it (or put it near the top of your list)?

Thanks

--Tosh

Edit: I've done a bit more research, and it seems the Lackfinish Detailing Spray may be the same thing... which I already have, but haven't had a chance to use yet! I'll give it a go this weekend a'la AG Rinse and post back...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Dream Machines said:


> Congrats johno, I also stock einszett and perls is my fav wash though I mix in raindance with it and use raindance after rinsing to cut drying time and do the drying and QD steps in one hit.
> 
> You all will love einszett


I thought Perls shampoo is the same as Raindance Shampoo? It's just that Raindance is copyrighted by someone else in the US, so instead of the European name (Raindance) they're using Perls...

--Tosh


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to peruse the new 1Z line today at C&S!!

A good selection of products.

Lackfinish detail spray is available Tosh, a very good QD

Leathercare is excellent, non greasy

1Z perls is fantastic shampoo

Glass polish very good

Waxpolish soft (blue label) so may be the new VOC version??? - Excellent stuff!!

Its all good really :thumb:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got the Lackfinish (haven't tried), Perls, Glanz (very good), Wax Polish Soft, blue label (very, very good) and a few other bits. I like everything so far, so may switch to this brand for the future.

It'll take about 6 months to use up what I do have though, so it'll be a while before I work my way through the range...

--Tosh


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

It is, labelled as perls in USA
Raindance I don't use as a QD, I prefer other well known and one new US brand QD's


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I suppose the only thing I don't like the idea of is the mention of silicone in all of their polishes and waxes. After using them though, I can see how they achieve the wet look. 

But saying that, it all looks damn good on the car(s) and has lasted a fair while. If you're going to start topping with other non-1z products, the silicone may get in the way (haven't tried this as yet). 

I'm happy to use their system for the time being, but will probably go back to 845IW/#16 in the winter (or harly, or Klasse, EGP, CMW, OCW etc.)

--Tosh


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

All the items are now on www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> All the items are now on www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


Looking good Johnny, will have to try that Glass Polish soon :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

An extract from the Einszett website.....

Silicone vs. silicone-free products: I've heard that silicone-based polishes and waxes are bad for paint. Is this true? 

This is a long-standing myth that has circulated among everyday folks and professionals that proves to be unfounded. Since there is much concern as to whether silicone is good or bad we felt the need to confirm this information with BASF the parent company of Germany's leading paint brand Glasurit GmbH. Glasurit is used by the majority of European car manufacturers from Volkswagen to BMW to Jaguar. 

Silicone-based products are only harmful to new paintwork that is between 60-90 days old. During this period, fresh paint is still releasing solvents. This process is termed "off-gassing". The silicone in silicone-based polishes and waxes will clog the pores of the paint preventing solvents from releasing properly. This in turn prevents the paint from curing (drying) properly and achieving full gloss and depth of color. For this reason, einszett offers silicone-free polish and wax in their Pro-Line of products for use by paint shop professionals. So unless your paint is new, take advantage of the enhanced appearance and results high quality silicone produces on your paintwork.
Note: Keep in mind that in addition to avoiding silicone-based products on fresh paint, also avoid applying wax and using polymer sealants which contain acrylic.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool - good to know...

--Tosh


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah you don't want solvent pop. 
Sealants on very fresh paint is a no no


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i got some on the way


----------

